
Is scribd promising too much? - Sam_Odio
http://valleywag.com/tech/scribd/unwise-promises-259048.php
======
danielha
Looks like Valleywag is browsing news.yc for story ideas too.

------
budu3
There's a valleywag mole in here :)

